# My new Auber PID



## Atl1530 (Jul 3, 2019)

I am two hours into my first session after installing my new Auber PID: WS-1211GPH controller on my old Masterbuilt. Once the smoker reached its target temperature, the temperature has never changed. 

Auber Instrument's tech support was annoying to work with, and the manual was almost useless, but man does it work as advertised. 

Thanks, everyone for all your help in getting this figured out.


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 3, 2019)

Awesome...  Glad you figured that unit out.  Can't wait to see pics of your cook.


----------



## sm0kin (Jul 3, 2019)

I understand your frustration and happiness  
That’s why I got the WiFi model, at least the app is somewhat intuitive vs. the button mapping on the model you have.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 3, 2019)

Atl1530 said:


> I am two hours into my first session after installing my new Auber PID: WS-1211GPH controller on my old Masterbuilt. Once the smoker reached its target temperature, the temperature has never changed.
> 
> Auber Instrument's tech support was annoying to work with, and the manual was almost useless, but man does it work as advertised.
> 
> Thanks, everyone for all your help in getting this figured out.



Yeah, the manual took me like 3 passes to absorb properly.  I didn't know if I was drunk and needing to sober up or needing to get drunk to understand it properly but I powered through on it hahahaha.

Once you have it down though you are good to go.  You just write down the order of you button presses and you basically never have to deviate again.

Enjoy having a smoker that now beats the crap out of the MES when you got it brand new :)


----------



## Norwester55 (Jul 3, 2019)

About ready to jump into some sausage making and I need to get around to installing the wall mount probe (WSD-1200*G*PH) and doing the controller bypass on my Smokin-It before hand.  Looking thru the manual my 1st thought was that I've picked a bad week to quit sniffing glue. ;)


----------



## Atl1530 (Jul 4, 2019)

tallbm said:


> Yeah, the manual took me like 3 passes to absorb properly.  I didn't know if I was drunk and needing to sober up or needing to get drunk to understand it properly but I powered through on it hahahaha.
> 
> Once you have it down though you are good to go.  You just write down the order of you button presses and you basically never have to deviate again.
> 
> Enjoy having a smoker that now beats the crap out of the MES when you got it brand new :)



 Thanks

I've just turned off all the programming  so all I'm doing is setting the temperature.  I don't need to program different temperatures in times  so all that was just annoying anyway.


----------



## dr k (Jul 4, 2019)

I read the manual before I purchased the WS-1510ELPM.  The write up on P mode caught my eye with I and D set to zero so whatever value P is the controller is 100% power.  They use 7 as an example so seven degrees below set point is 7/7=1 or 100% power.  So six degrees below set point is 6/7= flashes for 85% power. Five degrees below set point is 5/7= flashes for 71% power and so on till you get to set point at 0% power (off.)  So if P is 1, one degree below set point is 100% power, one half degree below set point flashes 50% power, then off at set point. Even though the resolution is in 1* display it'll flash at one half degree below set point which is great for 275* smokes for fastest response with air current going through the smoker at higher temps to keep within two degress of set point.  P=2 is two degrees below set point is 100% power, one degree below SP flashes for 50% power,then off at set point. P=3 is three degrees below set point is 3/3 =1 or 100% power, two degrees below set point = 2/3 or flashes for 66% power, then one degree below set point = 1/3 or flashes 33% power, then off at set point.  So in P mode I and D=0, P=1 has the the highest output at 50% one half degree below set point.  In the winter, windy conditions etc. P=1 is great. In the summer P=2 or 3 would work but so far I have no need to leave P=1 since I smoke brisket, ribs and butts at 275* and it's difficult to overshoot at higher temps with the high draft directly related to the temp.  If you smoke low at 225* P=2 or 3 is less over shoot preheating but once meat mass is in the smoker there is no over shoot with P=1 (Mes 40.) and it holds within two degrees.  With mailbox mod and vent wide open to burn pellets with max airflow P mode works best for me with my Mes Gen 1 40.  If you have a smaller smoker and/or less air current the full PID mode maybe better.  I went P mode after the out of the box settings and then auto tune was coming out of full power and the Auber started flashing many degrees below set point which is unacceptable to me to have to wait way too long to get to my set temp.  It preheats to 275* in 20 minutes and gets back up to 275* in an hour with a decent amount of meat mass.  The Auber 1210 looks to have the same default out of the box settings as the 1510 (P=7, I= 600 and D=150.)  If you have an Mes 40, WS-1510ELPM and cook at 275* with the vent wide open and a mailbox mod this maybe a setting you should try. P=0 no matter the I and D settings is on/off Mode like the Mes stock controller so as long as P=1 or higher and I and D =0 then P mode is power % based on actual temp and it's proximity to set point with no input in regards to time in seconds with the I and D.  (=no waiting, getup to temp ASAP.)  So press and hold "set" till LOCK appears, enter 166, press set, P=1, press set, I=0, press set, D=0, press set, AT=0, press set, and t=2, press set.  With sausage and fish P=2 or 3 starting at 150* and ramping up every hour is good low temp, no waiting, no over shoot.  Write down your settings.  You can always go back to those.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 4, 2019)

Norwester55 said:


> About ready to jump into some sausage making and I need to get around to installing the wall mount probe (WSD-1200*G*PH) and doing the controller bypass on my Smokin-It before hand.  Looking thru the manual my 1st thought was that I've picked a bad week to quit sniffing glue. ;)



Hahahaha.  I'm sure you'll get it all sorted out and be ready to be in sausage heaven! :)



Atl1530 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I've just turned off all the programming  so all I'm doing is setting the temperature.  I don't need to program different temperatures in times  so all that was just annoying anyway.



Yeah no need for all the steps unless you end up doing something like sausage or bacon.  Even then you can just walk out and increase the temp as needed :)


----------

